# Cups Printserver auf Linux-Server



## meisti94 (9. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag.

Ich habe einen Linux-Fileserver und möchte nun auch noch diesen als Printserver nutzen.  Dafür will ich den "CUPS Printserver" nutzen. Jedoch bringe ich es nicht hin diesen einzurichten.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir helfen?

Lg


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,

deine Informationen zum Problem sind etwas dünn...

Woran scheitert es? Was ist genau dein Problem? Was hast du bisher versucht?
Sind die Drucker im Server eingetragen? Kannst du lokal Testseiten drucken? Funktioniert der Zugriff von aussen nicht?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## meisti94 (9. Mai 2012)

Also. 

Ich habe ihn bereits auf der Konsole installiert. Die Konfigurationsdatei habe ich bearbeitet.  (http://www.debiantutorials.org/debi...-server-nfs-cups-lpr-debian-gnulinux-etch-228)

Nun will ich von meinem Windows-Pc im Netzwerk darauf zugreifen. Der Port ist auf 631 eingestellt. Wenn ich nun die IP mit dem Port eingeben kommt "403 Forbidden".

Ich benutze Ubuntu 11.04 und alles läuft auf verschiedenen Virtuellen Maschinen. Der Linux dient mir auch noch als Fileserver, also die Kommunikation funktioniert eigentlich.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,

hast du in deiner /etc/cups/cupsd.conf auch die IP deines Rechners als "Allow aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd" eingetragen?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## meisti94 (9. Mai 2012)

Hab dir mal 2 Screenshots von den Einstellungen..

http://www.tagebisweihnachten.ch/1.png

http://www.tagebisweihnachten.ch/2.png

Lg


----------



## meisti94 (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich habs jetzt fast gelöst.

Nun muss man beim Windows-PC das Zertifikat zulassen und dann kommt man auch schon in das Web-Interface. Aber wo muss ich die Drucker IP eingeben?


Lösung: http://www.tagebisweihnachten.ch/3.png


----------

